# MassCops invited to Oath-Keepers ceremony, pledge not to obey the following orders...



## shemdogg (Jun 22, 2009)

open invite:
http://www.masslpa.org/sites/default/files/Oath_Keepers_Letter_of_Invitation.pdf

info about the oath-keepers:
www.oath-keepers.blogspot.com

and their declaration of orders they will not obey
Oath Keepers: Oath Keepers: Orders We Will Not Obey

more info about the event at:
***MassLPA Annual Meeting & Freedom Fest*** | MassLPA


----------



## shemdogg (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: MassCops invited to Oath-Keepers ceremony, pledge not to obey the following order*

well i'll be there prolly wearin my oath keepers shirt


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: MassCops invited to Oath-Keepers ceremony, pledge not to obey the following order*

That is incredible. I wish every person in this country felt the same way. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: MassCops invited to Oath-Keepers ceremony, pledge not to obey the following order*

I just hope that when, hopefully if it all comes down, there are more of "us" than there are of "them".


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: MassCops invited to Oath-Keepers ceremony, pledge not to obey the following order*



KozmoKramer said:


> I just hope that when, hopefully if it all comes down, there are more of "us" than there are of "them".


The problem is its done incrementally Koz, look at the Feds, Ma, NY, NJ, Ca et all. They instituted laws YEARS AGO that should be deemed unconstitutional with regards to firearms and have LEO's enforcing them. Theres too many stories of otherwise law abiding folks getting jammed for not having a permit to excersise their GOD GIVEN right to protect themselves/family. Its easy to get sucked into the "reasonable gun control" debate. If they just dealt with the crimanals the first time, this would be much less a problem.
I seem to remember a survey of serving active duty officers a few years ago concerning whether or not the would search and seize AMERICAN homes for guns if ordered to do so. A large number said no but a signifigant number saw no problem with it.


----------

